# Scratching, Can't Find Fleas- Next Step?



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

Our pup pixel has been scratching and chewing at her rear and neck at a significantly increased rate over the last ~week. Since we found a little teeny tiny bug on our bed (not a bed bug- didn't look like a flea or tick either), I've searched her over for fleas several times and have found neither a flea nor even flea dirt. Her eyes are a little teary, but they often are, so I'm not sure whether that's a symptom. Other than this (and a strange and sporadic aversion to peeing in our backyard), she's been behaving pretty normally.

So, what's the next step? Vet visit to check for allergies of some kind? Try flea treatment anyway to see if it helps? Any suggestions?


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

what are you feeding your cutie?


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

Avoderm chicken meal small breed formula. She's been on that food for five months, so that's probably not it(?).

That said: I woke up this morning with three tell-tale itchy bumps on my upper arm, so it looks like fleas after all. :\


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I recommend Frontline Plus. Make sure you don't bathe her 2 days before or 2 days after application, as the body oils help the medicine work. Also, as you already probably know, vacuum, vacuum, vacuum, until all the fleas in your house are gone. Since fleas multiply so often, you'll need to do it often to catch the next batch that's hatched. Empty the vacuum outside, of course, or you'll just see them again.


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> I recommend Frontline Plus. Make sure you don't bathe her 2 days before or 2 days after application, as the body oils help the medicine work. Also, as you already probably know, vacuum, vacuum, vacuum, until all the fleas in your house are gone. Since fleas multiply so often, you'll need to do it often to catch the next batch that's hatched. Empty the vacuum outside, of course, or you'll just see them again.


Thanks for the tips, especially about the bathing!

If anyone can give me advice on these things: how long will I have to quadruple up on vacuuming? And how long should I keep Pixel away from other dogs?


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi guys, so- an update! My bites were mosquito bites, we're pretty sure, so we're back to this probably NOT being fleas again.

I also found two little bumps right near each other on Pixel's neck, so I thought maybe it was ringworm, but some research suggests not: there are no scabs or crusts anywhere on that bump or elsewhere on her body, along with no fleas/ticks/etc. I'm also pretty sure they're not just swollen lymph nodes (I get those myself so I know kinda what they feel like). I got an anti-itching spray at the pet store and, per its instructions, I mixed some with water and rubbed it onto her skin (her fur is longish so I wasn't confident about the spray). It doesn't seem to help her much.

Is it vet time or is there something else I can try? I AM considering allergies, but as I said she's been on the same food for four months with no problem. I'm also trying to pull up all the weeds in our backyard in case it's a plant allergy, but I've looked up all our plants back there and they SHOULD be pretty benign...any thoughts?

EDIT: I also just discovered a lot of little tufts of Pixel's fur on the carpet of our bedroom that I don't remember noticing before. However, she has no bald patches or anything. Could this just be part of shedding her undercoat? She's a very fluffy Pomeranian mix!


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Personally I'd take her to the vet. If the vet suspects allergies it's probably worth it to get the test done rather than spending time trying to eliminate different things in the environment/food. Could be anything really, even a grass allergy or some pollen that just appeared recently.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It is shedding time here in the Metroplex, so probably just the normal cycle. We have lots (!!!) of things that cause allergies in dogs and people. One thing that I found, is that if I can't stop my dog from scratching, the Vet can give me a cortisone spray that relieves the itching immediately, but temporarily.... which may be enough for the skin to cool off and heal.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

giapet said:


> Other than this (and a strange and sporadic aversion to peeing in our backyard), she's been behaving pretty normally.


We all like a nice looking lawn!
Have you used any lawn products in your backyard? Fertilizers , Insectacides ect ect?


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Roloni, no, not really...not before the itching started, anyway. We mostly have let it do whatever it was going to do, until just recently when I noticed her itching (that inspired me to get some lavender plants, but I haven't used anything on that really.)


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

giapet said:


> Hi We mostly have let it do whatever it was going to do,


It?
What is "It"...??


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh sorry- the yard! It's mostly just a vine growing up on the fence.


----------



## OliverGreen (May 15, 2012)

We had this exact problem and turned out to be mites. Take your baby to the vet to get skin scrapings looked at under a microscope.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

giapet said:


> Oh sorry- the yard! It's mostly just a vine growing up on the fence.


Any landscaper could remove it...are you sure thats the problem?


----------



## giapet (Jan 14, 2012)

No, not at all...just trying to consider all the possibilities. ^^


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

take her to the vet have you used any flea and tick control spot-ons on your dog if you have give her a bath


----------



## AmandaG30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be a chicken allergy, since you mentioned he eats food with chicken in it. My dog is allergic to chicken, and after doing research it turns out it’s pretty common. You can an allergy test at the vet to determine this, but you might try switching his food first. I use the Natural Balance L.I.D. potato & duck dry food, and also their wild boar & rice L.I.D. cans, and I swear by this brand as it made all the difference for my dogs. Good luck!


----------

